# Player Expectations: Boris Diaw



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Lets predict the stats for our french man. 


*Player: Boris Diaw*











MPG: 33
PPG: 13
RPG: 6
APG: 6
BPG: 1.0
SPG: .60
FG: 50%


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

MPG: 34
PPG: 11.5 (if hes lucky)
RPG: 5.5
APG: 5.5
BPG: 1.5
SPG: .70
FG: 48%


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Mpg: 32
Ppg: 12
Rpg: 6
Apg: 6
Bpg: 1.2
Spg: 1.0
Fg: 50%


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

wow no love for boris. i say 15 ppg, 7 boards, 7 assists.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Kekai said:


> wow no love for boris. i say 15 ppg, 7 boards, 7 assists.


Kekai is right, around 15-16 ppg, at least not under 13.
Rebounds 5-8 possibility, more likely 6.5-7.
Assists 5-7.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

bircan said:


> Kekai is right, around 15-16 ppg, at least not under 13.
> Rebounds 5-8 possibility, more likely 6.5-7.
> Assists 5-7.


damn straight im right..hahah. amare coming back will only improve boris more!


----------



## Silent Lamb (Dec 18, 2005)

Mpg - 35
Ppg - 16.0
Rpg - 8.0
Apg - 6.5
Spg - 0.5
Bpg - 1.0
Fg% - 50


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Diaw this season has averaged....

31 mins
52.6fg%
9.6 ppg
4.8 apg
0.5bpg
4.4 rpg


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

It seems even worse than that. I expected the points to go down. But I expected assists to be up, and just more consistant production.


----------

